# low/no menstruation - how can i schedule ivf?



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi All had this buried in another thread but have pulled it out as really really need some advice here! 

I have a bit of crisis going on and could use some advice. My menstruation has been really light and getting lighter for the past 6 months or more. It is now to the point where it is hardly there. I dont know what to do - the blood tests and scans didnt throw up anything unusual in the regard and whereas I was underweight before I have put on weight and am now normal. Is this the end of it all? Is this something medication can sort out?  I am supposed to be contacting the clinic when I finish my next cycle but at this point i couldnt hand on heart say I will be able to tell when that is. This has been worrying me to distraction. I have emailed the clinic (CFA Italy) with this latest development but they are woefully unresponsive and i am beginning to have second thoughts about using them. Am beginning to feel like just another input of cash to their operation!  At least that is how they appear to be treating us.  Guidance anyone?


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Lulu,

I don't have any experience with this directly - but having looked at donor egg protocols, they use drugs to bring cycles into sync with the donor. that suggests to me that they should be able to control your cycle from the start.
I found a good description of the protocols on one of the Cyprus clinics website. I will digg it out for ou wen I have a minute.

sorry not to be able to be definative!

elcf


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks elcfoxy that is reassuring - I feel a bit better now!. If you are able to find those protocols that would be great. 

thanks again!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I have PCOS and irregular cycles and have used noresthisterone (primolut) to induce bleeds prior to starting treatment cycles, you just take it for 10 days stop and have a bleed a few days later. Clinic don't seem too fussed by this

livityk


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi thanks so much that is really good news for me. I will speak to my GP when he is back from his holidays next week!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just to add- my clinic has it written in as part of their protocols- 

but they also advised using it before tx so that I bled regularly- better for lining apparently

good luck

Livity


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Livity
And Phew!
Can i ask which clinic you go to?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

We are with *********** London- they are very good- we are very happy with them,

good luck with everything

Livity


----------

